# The Skeleton's Hand 2008 Videos



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm still working on a vid of the entire haunt, but here's a couple of featurettes.

*Note: if you click the urls, you can see the vids in slightly higher quality, but it's not necessary.

First is my Madame Leota:





...And my Skeleton Quartet, The Crypt Kickers
(There's 3 songs here. It starts with Spooky Scary Skeletons, Grim Grinning Ghosts starts at 2 min, and The Monster Mash is around 3:55, in case you want to skip around)





EDIT: Here is the final haunt video.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've got to get some of this stuff on the HauntForum DVD!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell ya good stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I love the Crypt Kickers!

Now if you could get them to tap dance while they sang, they would bring the house down.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Now if you could get them to tap dance while they sang, they would bring the house down.


Heck, why not? I've got 333 days.  Now if I could only find some servos that are strong enough to lift a bucky...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Crypt Kickers are great. Maybe a little Irish dancing!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see the rest of your haunt !


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

wow. That's awesome. 
Look forward to the video of the whole haunt!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Madame Leota looks cool..
Krypt Kickers are Great..
good job..
yeah this would be good for the dvd.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

great fun stuff Mr C !!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Update! If you haven't yet noticed, I put the making of Madame Leota in the How-tos section for those of yyou who were interested.

And yes, I do plan to send in something for the DVD. Glad everyone's enjoying it thusfar


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

that is the best version of madam leota thus far!!!!!!
GREAT WORK


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow! You did an excellent job!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Update! I just finished the all-encompassing video of the yard haunt! I'm so glad I got this footage-- it almost makes up for not taking any nighttime photos. Enjoy!




Youtube's re-compression did some funky things to the picture, but I'm sending in a full quality, uncompressed version for the DVD.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THAT was one hell of an editing job!! The haunt looked great (tho photo gallery on your website rocked), but the video was just plain awesome. Great mating of footage to music. And I just gotta love a skellie wearing a monocle.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, what Rev said. Totally amazing.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Revenant said:


> ]I just gotta love a skellie wearing a monocle.


I know, right? I sketched that guy on the back of an envelope about three years ago and never got around to making him until last summer.

Thanks for the compliments, guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that song - the red flashing light in the coffin near the end of the video was timed perfectly!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Outstanding job, Mr. C.

My hat's off to ya.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

fantastic haunt!!! love the madame and the crypt kickers!!


----------

